# Hi we have had a giraffe wolf and now?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Have a "gander" at this animal..







.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would guess a lion

aldra


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh Dear :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think its an Impala. 

Not the Chevrolet one :roll: 

Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

looking again you could well be right Pete

I can now see something on the lefth
Although front right still looks like a lion

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

gazelle of some description, very good though :lol: 

tony

ps Impala for def.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> looking again you could well be right Pete
> 
> I can now see something on the lefth
> Although front right still looks like a lion
> ...


Get thee to Specsavers. The post "Oh Dear" is a clue. Slightly right of centre.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

What about the other three?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I see an elephant to the left of the trunk!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I can see 4 Ants.

Oh wait a minute ....... my screen needs cleaning.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Found it

it is my lion with the head of an impala :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> Found it
> 
> it is my lion with the head of an impala :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


Ahh bless. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

It's Bambi's mom. Now, where's my gun?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Remus

How could you????? 8O :lol: :lol: 

the head is mine

Took ages to find it

Aldra :lol:


----------

